# b43 firmware not working although firmware files are there

## hubsif

Hi there,

I'm having trouble getting my ASUS WL-138G V2 with a broadcom 4318 chip on a fresh gentoo installation running. Here is what I did:

- I compiled b43 kernel module

- unmasked and installed b43-firmware and b43-fwcutter

- loaded b43 module

Now I get the following error in dmesg:

```
Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: PL, Firmware-ID: FW13 ]

b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43/ucode5.fw

b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43-open/ucode5.fw

b43-phy1 ERROR: Firmware file "b43/ucode5.fw" not found

b43-phy1 ERROR: Firmware file "b43-open/ucode5.fw" not found

b43-phy1 ERROR: You must go to http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware and download the correct firmware for this driver version. Please carefully read all instructions on this website.

```

But the file /lib/firmware/b43/ucode5.fw (and many more) exists!

Maybe it is trying to load the file from a different location?

Thank you!

hubsif.

----------

## Rexilion

Weird (I think I had the same issue too), you could try the openfwwf firmware maybe that (does work for me):

www.ing.unibs.it/openfwwf/

----------

## hubsif

Got it!

Must have been a problem with a missing kernel option, probably a "pseudo filesystem", probably "/proc/kcore".

Firmware gets loaded now, but I still can't get a connection to my WLAN, but that's a different issue.

Thank you!

hubsif.

----------

